# What is really needed for MRV



## yzfrider (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All,
I am looking at getting everything needed for MRV of Ebay. Perhaps this is a bad idea. I currently only have a HR22-100 and H21-100. I have my HR hooked up to ethernet via Cable from router. At the moment it is hard to justify spending 199 for instalation when I can do it myself. Can someone please let me know what I really need to set up MRV. 

I believe I need a SWIM8, Deca Box for the H21 and Home Cinema Deca for the HR22. Do I need a new LNB for the slim line dish?

Thanks,
JB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Is your H21-100 also connected to your router?
If so then follow the steps in the sticky at the top of this forum, and go the unsupported route for $3/month.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

If you go the SWM8 multiswitch route, you only need to connect the H21 and HR22 to your router and you have all you need for mrv and vod as well. No Deca Box for the H21 and No Home Cinema Deca for the HR22 and nonew LNB for the slim line dish required.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppagene said:


> *If you go the SWM8 multiswitch route*, you only need to connect the H21 and HR22 to your router and you have all you need for mrv and vod as well. No Deca Box for the H21 and No Home Cinema Deca for the HR22 and nonew LNB for the slim line dish required.


 Why even go this route?
Ethernet to all receivers works.


----------



## yzfrider (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, since I have a network already set up. I will just run a CAT5 to the H21 and see how that works. Seems the cheapest route for me.


----------



## yzfrider (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I got shot down using the method mentioned. I sent in the email just as explained in another post for enabling MRV from a network. Here is there repsonse.

Subject 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Please enable Whole Home DVR Service for public beta customer 


Discussion Thread 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Response (Marisol D. - *********) - 03/08/2011 07:43 AM 
Dear Mr. ****, 

Thanks for writing. 

I understand your concern regarding the activation of Whole-Home DVR Service on 
your account. Please be advised that to start recording and watching your 
favorite programs from any room of your house with just one HD DVR, here's what 
you'll need: 

1) Equipment 
You'll need an HD DVR for one of your TVs and HD-capable receivers (models H21 
or above) for your other TVs. How do I know what receivers I have? 

2) Professional Installation 
Our expert technicians will connect and network your receivers, ensuring that 
your Whole-Home DVR experience is seamless. 

3) Whole-Home DVR Service 
Subscribe to Whole-Home DVR service ($3/month). HD Access ($10/month) and DVR 
service ($7/month) are also required. 

However, if your DIRECTV system includes the required receivers, you may already 
be set up for Whole-Home DVR. If this is the case, you just need to activate 
Whole-Home DVR service. To confirm your setup and activate, sign in to My 
Account or call 1-800-531-5000. 

If you do not have the required receivers or they are not set up for Whole-Home 
DVR service, please call 1-800-531-5000. Our customer service representatives 
are standing by to discuss all your TV entertainment needs. Installation charges 
apply. Equipment upgrade costs may apply. 

Did you know... 

-You can double your recording capacity by adding a second HD DVR to your 
Whole-Home DVR setup? More info 
-You can enjoy over 6,000 Video-on-Demand movies and shows in the DIRECTV 
CINEMA™ library by connecting your HD DVR to the Internet. More info 

Furthermore, please note that in order to enjoy the very best experience with 
our Whole-Home DVR Service, customers must make use of our SWiM network. Our 
proven technology creates a connection (network) with coaxial cables and 
eliminates issues that exist with an Ethernet connection (network) such as 
Freeze Frame and Pixelation. Testing has shown that DIRECTV may not be able to 
completely eliminate some of these issues within an Ethernet network where 
Whole-Home DVR Service is being used. 

Also, Whole-Home DVR capable receivers (except H24/HR24s) need DECAs (DIRECTV 
Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters) which allow networking and sharing of recorded 
content between HD and HD DVR receivers over coaxial cable. Non Whole-Home DVR 
capable receivers need Band-Stop Filters to stop signal distortion for 
non-network capable receivers on a coaxial network. 

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best 
Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this 
upgrade offer so that you can receive fully supported and optimal usage of the 
Whole-Home DVR service. 

This upgrade amounting to $99.00 includes the following: 

- SWiM Installation 
- DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter) 
- Band-Stop Filter 
- Receiver Swaps (Ensures all receivers are SWiM compatible) *New 2 year service 
agreement applies for advanced receiver swaps (12 month service agreement for 
standard receiver swaps) 
- Internet Connection Kit (Coax) 
- Troubleshooting (Additional support specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service) 

Depending on your individual equipment/system setup, up to $49 Standard 
Professional Installation fee may apply. A representative can tell you if an 
installation charge will apply when you place your order. 

To schedule your complete Whole-Home DVR upgrade installation, please call us at 
1-800-531-5000. Our customer care hours of operations are from 8:00 a.m. to 
10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service. Our call center 
is staffed with knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives who are ready to 
help. 

You may also go to directv.com/wholehome for more information. 

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment 
and outstanding customer service and we’re glad you’re a part of the DIRECTV 
family. We respect your time and I appreciate that you've given me the 
opportunity to personally address your concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Marisol D. - ********* 
DIRECTV Customer Service 

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com 
The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your 
fingertips.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

That happens a lot, try again by replying to that e-mail restating your desire to have the service turned on in unsupported mode....that seems to work more often than not. Good luck.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

What VIN said... be sure to use the words unsupported mode. Also, you might want to call them rather than using e-mail. It will most likely be easier to get to someone who understands unsupported mode over the phone than having it bounce back and forth in email.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MartyS said:


> What VIN said... be sure to use the words unsupported mode. Also, you might want to call them rather than using e-mail. It will most likely be easier to get to someone who understands unsupported mode over the phone than having it bounce back and forth in email.


At least at the beginning, we were specifically asked to do it by email and not to call asking for it in unsupported. Though I'm not sure if that's changed.

One thing for the OP to keep in mind, this setup may not work with future devices, considering the H25 doesn't have an Ethernet jack. But you won't be spending a lot to get it in unsupported, so not a huge deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note that the post above has been edited to remove DIRECTV customer ID numbers.


----------



## yzfrider (Mar 7, 2011)

Unsupported MRV worked perfectly. Sure glad I did not spend the 260 Driectv quoted...


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> At least at the beginning, we were specifically asked to do it by email and not to call asking for it in unsupported. Though I'm not sure if that's changed.
> 
> One thing for the OP to keep in mind, this setup may not work with future devices, considering the H25 doesn't have an Ethernet jack. But you won't be spending a lot to get it in unsupported, so not a huge deal.


Hmm... I don't remember that. I went directly to the phone the day that th change was supposed to be made. It took several attempts to find the right person, and thanks to info posted here from others that did it, I was able to use the buzzwords and identify what the CSR had to do to get it working.

In fact, the supervisor on duty gave me 6 months of SHowtime because I told them why it wasn't working and what they had to do to make it work (it had to do with my grandfathered package). He told me that my instructions, which he swore would not work, saved them countless hours for the rest of that shift and for the next day.

So, everything I did was on the phone and not via e-mail.


----------



## mikeromo (Oct 7, 2010)

I just hooked up my HR 21 and HR 22 last night. You can see my post here.

I bought the following from weaknees.com (mostly from this page):

2 - DECA adapters, one for each DVR.

1 - Broadband adapter, which is plugged directly into my router (Airport Extreme).

1 - 4 way SWM compatible splitter. I should have gotten a 2 way, but whatever--the point is that it has to be SWM compatible (weaknees has a few here )

2 - short coax cables

3 - short ethernet cables (included with the DECA equipment I ordered)

_I was using a "Green label" SWM system, so I did not need the Band Stop Filter._

The biggest challenge I had was figuring out where to put the splitter. The SWM infrastructure that I had includes a "PI"--a little module (I would refer to it as a "SWM" module previously) that you plug into power, which provides electricity to the dish.

There are two coax cables that come out of the SWM PI. One connects power to the dish--it comes out of SWM PI box from the "POWER TO SWM" jack.

The other coax cable connects the DVR to the SWM PI with a coax cable using the"SIGNAL TO IRD" jack.

Here's a pic:










Here are my steps:

1 - Unplug everything with a DirecTV logo on it - boxes and SWM PI module

2 - Install the DECA adapters on each DVR (coax into the SWM port (#1) on the back of each unit and ethernet into the top ethernet port on each unit)

3 - Unplug the coax that was coming connecting the dish to the SWM module from the POWER TO SWM jack (in this case, from a hole in my floor) and plug that coax cable into the splitter port labelled *Power Pass* - it was to the left of the "IN" port in the splitter.

4 - Connect a short coax cable from the SWM's POWER TO SWM port (where the original cable that connected to the dish was) to the "IN" port in the splitter.

_Now power is flowing through the coax, just like before, but now we can split the non powered signal. That had confused me when I was just reading about it._

5 - Plug in the Broadband adapter into the splitter's #2 port (I could have used 3 or 4) with the second short coax cable.

6 - Use the third ethernet cable to connect the broadband adapter to the router.

It was time to turn things I on. I powered things up in this order:

- SWM/PI module (plugged it in, waited for lights to turn on)
- Broadband adapter (plugged it in, waited a few seconds)
- DVRs (plugged both in)

I then saw the Broadband adapter's lights start to blink and hang out for awhile while the DVRs got their satellite settings. After a few minutes, all three lights on the Broadband adapter turned on.

I then stayed up way too late testing everything out--it worked out perfectly! I _am_ paying the $3/month for the WHR service from DirecTV, by the way.

Hope this helps!
mike

Diagram:


----------

